# Hello from Bluebell!



## Bluebell57 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hello

Just joined today, have been Type 2 Diabetic for nearly 3 years.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi Bluebell57, welcome to the forum  How have things been for you? Are you on any medication? Lots of lovely friendly people here, so if you have any questions, please let us know


----------



## Bloden (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi Bluebell. Welcome to the forum. Tell us a bit about yourself.


----------



## Mark T (Apr 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Bluebell57


----------



## gail1 (Apr 16, 2015)

hello bluebell welcome to the forum


----------



## banjo (Apr 16, 2015)

welcome to the forum


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey Bluebell welcome aboard


----------



## stephknits (Apr 17, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, glad you found us


----------



## Hayth22 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi bluebell hope you are doing ok x


----------



## Bluebell57 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi

Thanks for your welcome

I have type 2 diabetes for nearly 3 years, also high cholesterol. I recently found out i also have a under active thyroid which makes it difficult to lose weight, plus i have sciatica in my lower back.


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi Bluebell 
Sounds like you're in the wars a bit at the moment with so much going on, are they treating the thyroid problem and the sciatica?  I imagine it must be tricky for you juggling those three.  I've only ever had problems with the sciatic nerve once when I trapped it whilst attempting to move furniture and it was the most horrible pain I've ever encountered, so I hope they're being proactive and getting you some specialist care?


----------



## Bluebell57 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi KookyCat

Now on tablets for my thyroid problem, could explain why many diets didn't work for me. 
Had sciatica for 18 years, comes and goes. The last time it hurt is when i also moved furniture, it doesn't take much to trigger it off. Been to doctors and hospital about my sciatica. Told to do some exercises which does help, but doesn't stop it all together. How did you cope with your sciatica, any advice would be good.


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 20, 2015)

Bluebell57 said:


> Hi KookyCat
> 
> Now on tablets for my thyroid problem, could explain why many diets didn't work for me.
> Had sciatica for 18 years, comes and goes. The last time it hurt is when i also moved furniture, it doesn't take much to trigger it off. Been to doctors and hospital about my sciatica. Told to do some exercises which does help, but doesn't stop it all together. How did you cope with your sciatica, any advice would be good.



Well at least they're doing something, even if it isn't helping too much at the moment   Pilates was the key for me, they are specific exercises that release the hamstring and muscles in the buttock and that seemed to do the trick.  I've only ever had one or two twinges, and its always if I use my thigh muscles to try and move something like furniture, so clearly there's a bit of a weakness there.  Also I was given voltarol gel which seemed to help stem the sharpest pains, it wasn't actually that brand but it was the same active ingredient.  The hamstring stretches seemed to really work the best (very painful) and the physio reckoned I had an oddly tight hamstring which could have been what was annoying the nerve (indirectly).  I have hypermobility syndrome so I have a lot of tendon and connective issues weirdness


----------



## Bluebell57 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks for the info

My pain is very tender in the bum area, is painful to sit for too long. But no pain in the upper leg. Feels like i have been kicked in that area. For last 18 years it was always on the left side, but since i moved that furniture it's now on the right side for the first time.


----------

